# Owen 8month old update *pics*



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

It's been a 2 1/2 months since Owen has joined our family and he will be turning 8 months old soon. Time flies! Obi and Owen have so much fun together and the separation anxiety is an issue of the past *whew* The potty training was thankfully a breeze especially after he was neutered. He is dual-trained to use the pad when we aren't home and ring the bell when we are. He learns fairly quickly since he watches his big brother, Obi :wub: His personality is developing and he is a bold but clumsy puppy who loves belly rubs and kissing your face. I hope the upcoming teenage months go well!

Puppies go through so many changes and I know how much we, on SM, like to watch them grow up. So, without further ado, here are some pics!

Pic from the first week when he first came to us around 5.5 months old:


from a few weeks ago:




Adventures on a bike ride through the park a few days ago:
 

loving the bed:


bed head: 






getting blown away by the wind with his teletubby-like hairstyle :blush:



family night:


and just for laughs.... i call this " 'frOwen"


I've been learning a lot about topknots and different coat types with my two. I would say that with 2 dogs playing all the time, hair gets crazy looking pretty fast (more Owen than Obi *_^) . It's been an overall adjustment with 2 dogs and more work (like brushing 2 dogs teeth daily, grooming, training, etc...) .... but it's worth it. I can say I've been blessed with 2 very funny and sweet malt males :wub::wub:


----------



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

They are both so cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

SOOOOO cute :wub::wub::wub: what a pair these two are, the perfect brothers! Thanks for sharing, cuteness overload is always an excellent way to start the day! 

Can you ask how you trained Owen to go outside when you are home and on a pee pad when you are not? 

Right now Khloee is trained to go outside, but I've been thinking about having her learn to use a pee pad for when I'm away as well. I just dont know how to go about it without having her favor one over the other, e.g. go on pee pad when I am home....


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You are so very blessed. Just Beautiful!!!!!*
*Nickee and Yogi**


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Both your boys are so adorable, Marisa! You are, indeed, doubly blessed!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

frOwen is a great look. 

I love that pic of them in the bicycle basket! So glad I finally get to meet him this weekend!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I love the picture on the bed....so Mia-like...she does that all the time...*


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

What an adorable little man Owen is. Love his pictures!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing...they are the cutest!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Love those two guys! Just adorable!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Owen is a doll baby for sure. You have been blessed with two of the cutest malts on the planet:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

so cute


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Marisa, both your boys are so adorable. I love the bicycle picture. Where did you get a basket big enough to fit both of them. I need one that size to fit just Pipper who weighs 12 lbs. I love biking and I hate leaving him at home when I go.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Marisa. Your photos are such fun. God, I love your little guys. They are just too too wonderful.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that little face on Owen is sooo adorable. He has such delicate features. Two are fun, aren't they?? Thanks for showing us the pics, they don't stay puppies very long?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Your pics made me smile. Owen is a beautiful fluff, both are.....and I love the fro look on him. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Especially love the frOwen!! Can't wait to meet him in person!! Yeah Owen, you did it buddy!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You guys, so beautiful and well behaved. Owen I'm officially in love with you since I've met you. You're so calm and sweet and lovable. Happy 8 months! I'm sure you are having a blast with your brother Obi.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

They are both so sweet. I was lucky enough to meet Obi at Nationals and wish Owen could have been there too. Both of your boys are so gorgeous.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

They are both so cute! Loved the pics, especially the one in the bicycle basket!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh what adorable little Malts!!! Love their expressions!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

FrOwen! :HistericalSmiley: Oh Marisa, that was funny. I just love these pics. Obi and Owen are too cute!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Both are just adorable!


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

You are blessed with two of the cutest fluffs I have seen! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Your pics brought a huge smile to my face today! :yes: Both your boys are cute enough for cards, calendars, etc! I want to reach through the screen and snuggle with Owen. He looks like a charmer. I was lucky enough to meet Obi at Nationals, and am still in awe at how thick his coat is. You truly are blessed.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Owen is so adorable, I've been off the boards for so long, but where did you get Owen from?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

you have such gorgeous little guys :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Owen your cuteness is so strong it makes me want a puppy! :wub::wub: from Auntie C.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Marisa I just love Obi and Owen. You are so good with them and they are both very lucky boys. The pictures are great as always.


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

They are both gorgeous!! I just want to squeeze them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

your boys are just too cute.. :wub: I am also jealous that you have them trained so well... mine will not use the pads consistently and are afraid of the bell... :blink:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

frOwen! Hahaha, I love it. 

I love all these pics. Owen has the cutest face and such a great personality too. I love how well Obi and Owen work together already. Can't wait to see these beautiful boys in 2 days. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Owen has the most adorable face and he looks like he is full of it!!!! I just want to smother him with kisses:wub:.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know what to say except, OMG!!!! :heart: These two are the cutest pair EVER!!! Two dogs is definitely a lot of work, luckily I only have one Malt who need brushing but both need teeth brushing, feeding, play time, walks, etc... Just wait until you throw a baby in the mix Marisa!! Busy, busy, busy!! Give your boys a big hug and a kiss for me!! :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marisa - you are so lucky to have two such awesome boys. They're both so handsome and so much fun. Love the little pink tongue in a couple of Owen's pix. And I adore Obi and am so glad I got to meet him at Nationals. So much fun at your household. How can you stand going to work?:blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Marisa ... I find it difficult to ever choose my most favorite pictures or videos of Obi and Owen! They are both just so darn cute! You are so blessed to have two fluffs that are not only adorable ... but, do all those wonderful tricks that you teach them!

Thank you for sharing all of the fun and entertaining videos and pictures. I always show them to Felix and he enjoys them just as much as I do!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

OMG I just loved all of those pictures!! I just want to kiss Owen all over!!!!


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Omg they are both so CUTE!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marisa-Owen is so cute..he has the most delicate features. He reminds me of Gustave in some ways. So glad the training went so well. I swear it's so true, if you wait till the first one is trained, the second one is easier. I always say Sammie trained penny...not me..
Penny still whines some when we leave her alone.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome!!!
I am so happy it has worked out for you. I just love having two.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I am SO late in saying-- Thank you, all, for your sweet comments! I'm so late that I need to make another thread with new pics! :-D :-D

Some people asked about the bike basket: it's from our local bike shop. BUT, I have heard great things about the Snoozer. Just make sure you have your pup harnessed in!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

He is adorable and looks like he's winking in one of those shots! lol


----------

